# keycode for 95 max



## Guest (Dec 2, 2003)

I have a 95 Max SE and don't have the original key. I have a key that works but only works if you have it turned a certain way. 

I went to my nearest Nissan dealer to see if I could get a new key made from the keycode but they don't have the keycode any more.

Aside from have a locksmith make me a fresh key to fit the lock, is there a possibility that any one else would have the keycode being that it's not in the nissan db that my dealer looked in?

oh yeah, I also called the dealer that sold the car originally and they don't have it either.

am I SOL or is there some "guy" online who might have the keycode for a small amount of money or even for free?


----------



## HNE (May 13, 2003)

twill said:


> I have a 95 Max SE and don't have the original key. I have a key that works but only works if you have it turned a certain way.
> 
> I went to my nearest Nissan dealer to see if I could get a new key made from the keycode but they don't have the keycode any more.
> 
> ...



The dealer doesn't have the key code? That sounds kinda fucked up to me. You might give Nissan North America a call. Or shoot em an email. I just find that hard to believe.


----------



## BlueBOB (Jan 29, 2003)

any local dealership should be able to make you a key from your VIN number. if that dealer won't do it, contact another. it doesn't matter where the car was purchased. According to CarFax, mine was sold in Arizona as a rental and I had another key made at a dealership here in Dallas. If you're still having problems, contact the people at Courtesy Nissan here in Dallas. They will be able to make one for you and ship it out to you, but that should be the absolute last resort. Whatever you do, don't go to a locksmith... just not worth it


----------



## darrick (Jan 5, 2003)

i do not agree ,a locksmith may be your only hope .
You can get a key made pretty cheap at a locksmith
here is what you need to do.

1 look in your glove box on the inside door or on the top
nissan sometimes put the key code in the glove box it would be a number like :x1234 

2 check in your owners manual ,sometimes the dealer would wright the keycode in the owners manual ,check everypage .

or

3 You take the PASAGER side door lock out ,it should have a code on it if not the locksmith can put a blank key in it and decode the lock by eye .this should not cost you any more than 20 bucks ,but if you let the locksmith take the lock out of the door he may charge you up to 50 extra bucks for pulling the door panel.

how do i know all this? im a lock smith,lol

have a nice day,and support your local locksmith


----------

